# [Wet Thumb Forum]-a new 13ft long tank



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

At Sunday I set up a new tank, my longest up to now.

4 meter long (about 13ft) and about 1.500 Liter volume (396 gall):
front view
(A picture without water, before fill up water.)

or more set up pics: new tank

I using only Vesicluaria and Hemianthus callitrichoides for this tank, my customers wish. Looking forward to the next weeks or months to see how they grow.

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

At Sunday I set up a new tank, my longest up to now.

4 meter long (about 13ft) and about 1.500 Liter volume (396 gall):
front view
(A picture without water, before fill up water.)

or more set up pics: new tank

I using only Vesicluaria and Hemianthus callitrichoides for this tank, my customers wish. Looking forward to the next weeks or months to see how they grow.

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice.
Interesting stand there...looks like the tank is sitting on 1" particle board, with brick blocks as support...and in between are ordinary base cabinets. Interesting idea, indeed.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's awesome Oliver! I really like the rockwork, and how natural it looks. That's going to be an interesting aquarium when everything grows in. Do you have any idea what type of fish the owner wants in there?


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

Oliver you have a Dream Job!!! How cool. Question: how does tropica get Vesicularia dubyana so darn green








My moss is green on the tips but the rest is brownish...whats going on.

brb


----------



## dysfunctional (Aug 20, 2003)

question....is there any base fert ???


----------



## Vinlo (Jul 27, 2004)

Now that is a nice tank Oliver. You never fail to impress me with every one of your tanks. I'll have to check back on this one in a couple weeks, I want to see how that moss looks when it grows it. 

Seems like you set up a new tank once a week.

Do you find the Hemianthus callitrichoides hard to stay rooted? Any special care for that plant?

_____________________________
30g, 2wpg (NO Fluorescent), 90% Flourite, DIY CO2, HOB


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank's very much for the big interest.
I try my best to answer your questions:



> quote:
> 
> Do you have any idea what type of fish the owner wants in there?


Phil,
the owner of the tank is a wholesaler for tropical fish, so he had the ordeal of choise. At first he want to put in tons of Amano shrimps...I think about 500 pieces







or more. And the fish...I don't know...coming soon



> quote:
> 
> Question: how does tropica get Vesicularia dubyana so darn green


brb,
this Vesicularia was growing emers, but thats not the only reason why it is so green. They have many years experience in growing Vesicularia in the greenhouse. Tropica use special mixed fertilizer for the Vesicularia, but the rest is a secret...







Don't worry

The Vesicularia grow under water very different. In my experience they like a good iron value in the water.



> quote:
> 
> question....is there any base fert ???


dysfunctional,
I use in the gravel (at the first centimetre) the "Dupla Root" bottom fertilizer, it is like the "Duplarit" from Dupla.



> quote:
> 
> Do you find the Hemianthus callitrichoides hard to stay rooted? Any special care for that plant?


Vinlo,
in the first time you must be careful when you work in the tank because they are not rooted in the gravel. For this reason smaller gravel (diameter) is little bit better for holding the plant in the gravel. When the Heminathus form a carpet the roots are deep enough in the gravel, normaly. I my tanks I set up with Hemianthus they needed between 4-6 weeks to form this carpet. For take care I only cut some single yellow leaves and suck off the dirt above the carpet with a small hose.

For this 13ft tank I use 105 pot's of Hemianthus callitrichoides. I divided one pot in 4 small pieces and planted they in the gravel. So I planted 420 small pieces in this tank.

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice and unique setup. I'm looking forward to established setup.

It reminds me of African Lake setup

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Oliver,

What do you think about a school of Melanotaenia boesemanii? Anything smaller would require a huge school, which could also be very appealing.


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy Phil,

a good idea, when I visit them in next few weeks I would suggest him this.

Greeting,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## vijay (Aug 13, 2003)

is the plan that all the rocks will be convered, or some will remain plain?


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> is the plan that all the rocks will be convered, or some will remain plain?


vijay,
at first it was planed to wind round all the rocks with Vesicularia. But during the set up we decide that it looks better to let some free. Now we must wait to see how it grow.

Greeting,
Oliver
My Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## jart (Mar 13, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by brbarkey:
> Oliver you have a Dream Job!!!


sure. once all the rocks are in place.







i'd like to be the one who gets to chose the fish. possibilities, possibilities...

depending on the fish, you'd probably get to see some really interesting schooling behaviour in such a tank. that tank is amazing. hard to believe it's "only" 400 gallons.

off topic, but if you filled a tank that size with weeds, such as hygro poly, i wonder how long a 5 lb tank of co2 would last...


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Still pulling my jaw off the floor. For my next tank (years away), I wanted to limit the plant count to 3, while making it a big aquarium. This is truely an inspiration!

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Wow, Oliver. The 3rd week is really nice. I can't wait to see what the 3rd month looks like. What an incredible panorama. Brilliant...

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------

